# Potty Accidents After Neutering



## Romeo7411 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please help, I am at my whits end. We had our puppy Romeo (6month old Yorkie Terrier) neutered 10 days ago and now he pees and poops anywhere except his pads. We were so proud of him before and the only change we were considering was getting a potty with a step so he would get all the way on the pad because he would sometimes pee right outside the pad from not putting all his paws on it. Now we'd be happy for the near misses. 
We are just so disappointed at this situation and the strain it's causing we really don't know how to react. Even when I manage to make him go on his pad and make a big deal and give treats he doesn't think to go back to the pad the next time, he'll even stand right next to us and pee we just look down and there it is. He pooped next to my mom the other day, I was SO embarrassed. The old Romeo wouldn't think of pooping in front of anyone, he always was very bashful. 
Has ANYONE else experienced this and will it EVER go back to normal?


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've never experienced this but if any of my dogs have a sudden change in their toilet behaviour I'd get down to the vet and have them checked out for a UTI or bowel infection. It could be linked to the neutering or it could be a problem all on its own. 
Sorry I'm not more help but I hope you figure it out


----------



## Romeo7411 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you, I think I will call the vet tomorrow and make an appointment.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Romeo7411 said:


> ...he'll even stand right next to us & pee, we just look down and there it is.
> He pooped next to my mom the other day, I was SO embarrassed.
> The 'old' Romeo *wouldn't think of pooping in front of anyone, he always was very bashful.*
> 
> Has ANYONE else experienced this and *will it EVER go back to normal?*


who says that BASHFUL is 'normal'?  Bashful, IOW a shy-eliminator, is usually a TAUGHT behavior: 
the pup or dog is punished for voiding in X, Y or Z place, & now is afraid to void in the presence of a human. 
:mad5: this is Not Helpful --- How the H*** will U get a urine or stool-specimen from a dog who's 
afraid to void if there's a human within 50-ft of her / him?!

having a dog who is relaxed & CAN void while on a 6-ft leash, plus on ANY imaginable surface, 
is the key to having a portable dog who can travel, move house, cope with emergencies, etc.

what would become of that 'bashful' puppy that U brag about, if U had to evacuate in a flood?! 
he might need to void in a 4 x 4 foot exercise pen, while attached to a 6-ft leash held by a stranger, 
who was volunteering to potty all the dogs. Do U have any idea just how stressful that would be, 
for a dog who HIDES before s/he urinates or stools?

pups need to learn to void on every possible SUBSTRATE - lino, gravel, macadam, bark, grass, 
sand, dirt, wet grass, snow, ice... Everything imaginable, & then some. Plus they must void ON LEASH - 
so that U are there to reward that performance, & close-enuf to observe what's produced, How much, 
any unusual or worrying details [soft, straining, blood traces, gassy, abdominal pain...].

the TREAT should be under the pup's nose before s/he takes one step; as soon as they stand 
from their squat, the goody should be under their nose, & _*praise*_ begins WHEN s/he squats, 
& continues as the pup voids; it should be low-pitched, warm, sincere, & quiet, not Squeal, Shriek, 
no rapid-fire excitement - Calm, warm, smiling, fulsome.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I would also hazzard a guess that he may be a bit bruised and sore down there so maybe doesn't have the same restraint as he had before, we had about 3 weeks of accidents when we had Lexi spayed as she has an allergic reaction to the stitches and it made her very sore.


----------

